# Fridrich user goes Blindfold, bad move?



## Doughnut (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Once again I am not sure I am in the correct section when I post this thread but if a admin see it and thinks that is it in the wrong place, then please change it.

First of all I would like to thank you all for being a part of this great cube community. I joined this site like a week ago and made my first thread and was very suprised how nice and helpful everyone was when I created a discuss thread.

So to the main point of the thread. I just read on this forum and watched some Youtube clips that solving a 3x3x3 rubiks cube blindfolded did not require a SUPER badass brain to do as I thought it did. My theory was that the people that did it acually planed all their algs that they normally used when they solved the cube while looking at it (Yeah I know it sounds stupid now that I say it lol)

I got super excited about this and I want to learn it so bad, I would really be proud of myself if I manage to do it.

I looked up on youtube for guides and ofc I found some of them and I quickly looked over a few and was surprised that many of the creaters said that it was not that hard to learn.

So to my real question, whish method do you advice me to use when I try to master the blindfold for the first time. As a little note I would like to say that I am Fridrich user, altho I do not use full PLL or OLL, I use "2-look" on both of them.

If I dont mistake I thought I saw a guy use some of the PLL algs to solve the cube blindfolded.

So now to the discussion. Whish method do you use? Why do you use it? And whish do you suggest I should use?

Thanks ALOT for reading and would like to say sorry for my horrible english // Doug


----------



## Edward (Jul 14, 2010)

Here
And
Heeyuh


----------



## brunson (Jul 14, 2010)

Most people use an entirely different method for blind than speed. Normal humans have to limit the number of changes they make to the cube at a time, so the most popular methods seem to be 3-Op, Old Pochmann and M2. You should read up on them and see which sounds the most like you'd enjoy it.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Blindsolving_Methods
And there's our wiki page on blindsolving.


----------



## Toad (Jul 14, 2010)

Easiest way to start off learning BLD in my mind is classic (aka old) Pochmann method.

Badmephisto has a great video on it and the only algorithms needed for it are PLL algorithms so it's very much worth you learning these algorithms to use them for PLL as well as BLD solving.


----------



## Forte (Jul 14, 2010)

My personal favourite.


----------



## Doughnut (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys.

To me the M2 Pochmann seems kind of advanced and the other Pochmann seems easier. But for me it looks like it would be easiest if I conbined them.

So, would this work? I Solve the Corners using M2 Pochmann method then I go to the other pochmann using PLL's to solve the edges?


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 14, 2010)

Actually, M2 is used for solving edges. So, if you were to combine them, you'd use M2 for edges, and Y-perm to solve the corners, like Old Pochmann.


----------



## Sakarie (Jul 14, 2010)

Doughnut said:


> Thanks for the tips guys.
> 
> To me the M2 Pochmann seems kind of advanced and the other Pochmann seems easier. But for me it looks like it would be easiest if I conbined them.
> 
> So, would this work? I Solve the Corners using M2 Pochmann method then I go to the other pochmann using PLL's to solve the edges?



M2 is for edges..

But yes, you could do M2 and Classic Pochmann corners.


----------



## dada222 (Jul 15, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend using the video. Text is always much more comprehensive, what's more you can print it and view it whenever you want


----------



## Innocence (Jul 15, 2010)

dada222 said:


> I wouldn't recommend using the video. Text is always much more comprehensive, what's more you can print it and view it whenever you want



Video is generally better than text to grasp a concept, and once you have that concept text is very helpful. Ideally one would watch a couple of youtube videos, have a go at copying the guy in the video, and as soon as you get what they're on about, switch to text.


----------



## shelley (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't see how being a Fridrich user has anything to do with blindfold solving. It's not like you're the first Fridrich user to learn BLD either...

I use 3OP, it's good for getting the basic concept of blindfold solving, which as my BLD teacher told me was basically "PLLs with setup moves".


----------

